# Windy but finally productive



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Meeting Konz and 2 of his friends(don't know their screen names) at GBB&T we picked up some bait and headed in search of some pomps. The wind was WAYstronger than anticipated, and the beach was pretty rough. It looked fishable, but turned out that the current was too strong for even 5 ozs. to hold. Around 8 I decided to try and relocate past portifino. Konz and the guys went inshore. Ray,I enjoyed meeting everyone and you're welcome to fish with me anytime. As I was leaving Pickens a fellow fisherman had fallen victim to the wind and badly hooked his hand. I stopped and helped him remove the hook then went toward Portofino. I spent some time searching for a better spot and found a good looking area near the end of the road toward Navarre. There were twowell defined points to the East which really cut down the current, and behind one of the points there was a small trough heading out from shore. I cast out my first rod and had a fish on before I even baited the second. Turned out to be a nice black drum(6.5 lbs) Recast my rod and cast the second and fish on! Another black drum about 5 lbs. 10 minutes later another hit and this time it's a pomp! Every 10-15 minutes for the next 2 hours I got a bite. Final tally: 4 pomps, 1 over slot redfish, 2 black drums, and 1 mystery fish that got loose. I gave 3 pomps to a friend that lives on the beach, and let everything else go. No camera with me, sorry everybody. I do have witnesses for most of the fish though. The fish are out there. It's just a matter of finding them. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the report.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

hey jason....sorry we cut out early...just didnt have the right gear to get it out past the wind and the waves....next time we will be prepared and hopefully bring them in. nice meetin ya and thanks for the info.

Jeff


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to hear you caught some fish in that craziness, we headed to one of my honey holes and landed some nice blue gill. Can't wait to hook up and wet a line again man!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i think i saw you fishing... we were filming and doing water shots for a surf video just east of you....

nice report:bowdown


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. It goes to show ya, you have to be aware of immediate conditions and be able to relocate if necessary. Good read on the rip. You found the spot and Bam- it produced!


----------

